# Broiled Swordfish with marmalade ginger glaze



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2-1 1/2 inch thick swrodfish steaks
soy sauce
veggie oil
pepper
6 tbsp orange juice
6 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp orange marmalade
2 tsp ginger
1/4 cup veggie oil

Brush swordfish with soy sauce and veggie oil on BOTH sides. Tope with pepper. let stand while preparing glaze. 

Boil orange and lemon juices, marmalade and ginger in small saucepan until reduced to 4tbsp, stirring frequently about 5-6 mins. Cool slightly and mix in veggie oil. 

Brown under broiler or grill over hot coals. Brush with 1/2 of glaze and cook 3 mins on each side. Brush with remaining glaze and cook until firm about 4 mins.


----------

